# Smokehouse Build



## Greg E

I've been working on my new smokehouse for the last couple of months. Will have it done by Christmas. Its approximately 4x4x7. Wrapped with 6in tough and groove cedar. I will post end results when finished


----------



## bigl

Looking good so far. Keep posting please.


----------



## Paul Marx

Very nice.


----------



## gator409

more pictures please. looks great


----------



## atcNick

I have no idea how I missed this. Man that's awesome. What are you doing for a firebox?


-Nick


----------



## henryg

When were you gonna let me know about this? All Bs aside, let me know if you need some help. Looks great!


----------



## Greg E

Firebox will be made of metal. Smoke and heat will be funneled through the cinderblock tunnel. It will be capped. I will also use propane heat and pellet smoke for quick easy smokes. 
Hey Garret. My goal is to be done by Christmas. Stop by anytime.


----------



## atcNick

Keep the pictures coming.


-Nick


----------



## atcNick

Are you building the firebox yourself? Are you making the whole thing out of steel or just the door? Im still trying to figure out a good solution for mine. Im looking at this kit on a firebrick firebox. http://www.vogelzang.com/browse.cfm/standard-barrel-kit/4,4.html


----------



## Law Dog

Looking good. Keep posting pics please.


----------



## Greg E

Nick, the firebox will be made of steel. I've got a friend welding it for me. I work two weeks on and then off for a week. I get off next week and plan on getting most of it done. I will post pictures next week.


----------



## Greg E

I made a little progress this weekend. Hopefully complete most of it tomorrow.


----------



## Law Dog

Looking great so far. Keep posting please. :cheers:


----------



## atcNick

Nice! I hope to get some work in on mine this week


-Nick


----------



## w_r_ranch

Man Greg, you're doing a first rate job on this!!! I can hardly wait till you got her done & you start posting your production pics!!!


----------



## Greg E

WR I plan on firing it up between Christmas and New Years. If anyone has a good recipe for summer sausage with cheese and jalepeno I would appreciate it. Also looking for a good recipe for meat sticks. 
I got most of the inside of the house done. Still have a few things to wrap it up. Smoke stack, metal roof, and a some trim.


----------



## w_r_ranch

While I do make sausage, I never done summer sausage... yet....

Check with txdougman, I believe he can help you out.

Smoked boheiman link sausage


----------



## Greg E

Wow. I will check with him. Thanks


----------



## atcNick

Greg E said:


> WR I plan on firing it up between Christmas and New Years. If anyone has a good recipe for summer sausage with cheese and jalepeno I would appreciate it. Also looking for a good recipe for meat sticks.
> I got most of the inside of the house done. Still have a few things to wrap it up. Smoke stack, metal roof, and a some trim.


Wish I could help with the summer sausage recipe, I looked and was surprised I couldn't find one, you would think jap/cheese would be an obvious one.

On the meat stick I can help! There's a polish meat stick called kabanos, or kabanosy. It's probably the best think I've put in my mouth. I'll pull the recipe up for you shortly.

Here's mine from a couple years ago








EDIT: here's the recipe for kabanos. They're 100x better after you follow step 7. http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-recipes/kabanosy

-Nick


----------



## Greg E

Thanks Nick


----------



## mustangeric

do you insulate the inside with anything or just bare studs


----------



## Greg E

I used 3/4 in oak plywood. I'm almost afraid the house will be too air tight. I don't plan on exceeding about 180.


----------



## monkeyman1

great looking smokehouse. what is the concrete/cinder block area to the left for in the last photo?


----------



## the hook

monkeyman1 said:


> great looking smokehouse. what is the concrete/cinder block area to the left for in the last photo?


That is where the fire goes...Just smoke inside...OK, after looking it over, it is a small center area?? OP says it will be a steel firebox, so...?
What do the carriage bolts do?? Thinking just hold the blocks in place?


----------



## w_r_ranch

That was my guess... He is filling the blocks with concrete to make a solid foundation...


----------



## On The Hook

Great project. Looks like fun!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Any update on the smokehouse? Pictures?


----------

